# Wago 750-871 mit iphone/ ipad steuern



## XX5198 (14 April 2013)

Hallo,
wie im Titel zu sehen ist möchte ich meine Wago SPS mit meinem ipad bzw. Iphone steuern. 

Ich hab dazu folgende Möglichkeiten gefunden:
1: WagoLink aus dem AppStore. Hier mit soll man auf die SPS zugreifen können und Ausgänge usw. schalten können. 

2: Der MicroBrowser von Ininet. Mit dem soll die Visu von der SPS direkt in selbiger App auf dem iOS bedienbar sein. 

3: Es soll möglich sein die SPS mittels modbus über ein webinterface zu steuern (phpmodbus).

Komme ich zu erst zu dem was ich genau machen möchte:
ich möchte mit meiner SPS Licht, LED, Thermostate usw. steuern und habe dafür jeweils entsprechende Visus auf der SPS. Nun möchte ich aber nicht immer über die Hauptseite gehen wenn ich zb Licht oder Heizung steuern will. 
Da ist mir eingefallen was man mit Safari machen kann: wenn man zb direkt zu einer Internetseite will, dann kann man in Safari eine Verknüpfung auf den Homescreen legen (die erscheint da dann wie eine App) und direkt an sein Ziel kommen. So würde ich gerne auf meine Visu zugreifen können. Also auf eine entsprechende Verknüpfung im Homescreen drücken und es öffnet sich dann direkt die Seite, die ich zb für Licht gebastelt hab. 

Kann mir jemand zu den drei obigen Punkten sagen in wie weit mein Ziel mit einer der Lösungen machbar ist? Ich denke mal am ehesten mit Punkt 3, aber mit php muss ich mich erstmal auseinander setzten (Tipps für einen Einstieg wären praktisch)...

Weitere Optionen, an dich ich jetzt nicht gedacht hab wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. 

Gruß
Andreas


EDIT:
Mir ist gerade noch eine Idee eingefallen:
Weis jemand ob man die Visu der SPS mit einem Android (4) Tablet aufrufen kann?


----------



## Steffen90 (22 April 2013)

Ich kann dir zu Punkt 1 nur folgendes sagen:

Vom Homescreen direkt wirst du es nicht schaffen, auf deine Räume zuzugreifen. Du musst die App starten, dann deinen Raum auswählen, und viel mit Visu ist auch nicht, da die App alle Datenpunkte untereinander hinklatscht. Hab die App selbst am laufen, und bin (für meine Zwecke) davon begeistert.


Gruß
Steffen


----------

